# Elf are slain..



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

Quick question. If an elf is slain in battle, or killed, do they go to the undying lands? If not, where do they go?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 15, 2019)

When an Elf is slain, their Fea is called to the Halls of Mandos in Aman there to wait for a time before being re-bodied mainly in the Undying lands though there is the possibility of one who lived in Middle-earth returning there instead.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

Ok


----------

